# STARTING A NEW TANK



## KINGNIEVE (Mar 28, 2003)

I HAVE A 75 GALLON FISH TANK AND HAVE AN UNDERGRAVEL FILTER SYSTEM I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET .........


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is a link to starting a piranha tank

Oh, and welcome to the site


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome, newbi.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

ditch the undergravel filter


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> ditch the undergravel filter


 don't listen to him, he is bitter


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > ditch the undergravel filter
> ...


 hunh?

they are a hassel to maintain and dont do very good job of filtering


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Nathan XXI said:
> ...


 didn't I say he was bitter









I like and use UGFs


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree with nathan for once, the undergravel filters don't do as good of a job in filter the water. It uses the gravel as a media which can lead to problems, especialy in a piranha tank. better for other types of fish..

MAD


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't use undergravel filters for cleaning purposes. Mainly they are a media filter and create a biological filter. Every tank i used them on has always had good water perimiters. I believed the hype and did not use them and quickly found out how much more tempermental water conditions had become. I am into the long process in putting them back this weekend.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AHHH.. another debate on UFGs. I personally wouldnt use 'em. Had 'em in my 50gal before and everything was fine. Was told by alot that gravel does act like a media and wastes compile under the UGF which shoots up the nitrate level. Ripped off the UFG and tons of waste did accumilate, checked nitrate level and was way high!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well. yes media does get trapped under there. but i used a python hose and flushed it out every few mos.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Had a UGF in my 55G and I took it out. It was causing my Nitrates to be a little high, plus the tank looks much better without the downtubes!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

They are all bitter too - stick with the UGF! :







:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

lol I still havn't seen innes post on why a UGF is sufficant in a piranha tank.. I do beleave they work good on tanks with other types of fish in them, but not p's

MAD


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> lol I still havn't seen innes post on why a UGF is sufficant in a piranha tank.. I do beleave they work good on tanks with other types of fish in them, but not p's
> 
> MAD


 he is being a sarcastic a$$ today, you just have to ignore his sugar high


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> lol I still havn't seen innes post on why a UGF is sufficant in a piranha tank.. I do beleave they work good on tanks with other types of fish in them, but not p's
> 
> MAD


 Why are UGFs good for Piranhas?

well this is a good question, I find that using an undergravel filter is good, as it provides biological filtration, and keeps the water clean & clear.
admittedly it does suck all the crap into the gravel, but otherwise it would be somewere else - like in a filter sponge, and I don't see why it is worse to have it in the gravel and not blockong up a filter
They are easy to clean, and as long as you syphon the gravel regularly, you should be good.

but as I have said before (and I will say it again) any filtration system would be suitable, as long as you keep up with water changes - but for me UGFs all the way










"he is being a sarcastic a$$ today, you just have to ignore his sugar high" - Nate

a sarcastic ass? - me?
I doubt it *laughs under his breath* why would you think that?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> They are all bitter too - stick with the UGF! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm with Innes here... they are more positive than negative... I still do my gravel siphons every water change but just to have this on is an added bonus... and they are not a hassle at all... I have barly done any maintenace to it and it pumps out just as fast as the day I got it.... and if i do decide to do some quick maitenance it takes half the time than as if i was doing a filter


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm putting colored tubes that you buy for flouresant light. Blue to match my background. and green for the plant background. Sincerly the U.F.G. Gastoppo.








J/K but They are a plus.


----------

